# honda 420



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

May be getting a 2012 rancher 420 4x4 tomorrow. How does everybody like them?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

We just picked up a 2010 and love it my gf bike actually.....you getting a good deal


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

He's asking 5200 or best offer he says its on the first tank of gas.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ours was literally like new paid less then that but where are you from in Florida


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

All I can tell you is I bought a new Rancher in 2002. I still own it, and I've put over 8000 hard miles on it. 

I've spent a total of 350. in repairs over that time. I change the oil/filter every 100 hours, and make sure the air filter stays clean. Other than that... I'm on my third set of tires.

Enjoy. It may not be a Brute Force in terms of power, but it will last.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I borrowed one the other weekend to ride with my brother because my brute is down at the time and I have to say it surprised me it didn't have a lot of power but it was a complete improvement over the old rancher and was fun to ride but persomally I'm a big guy and like a big wheeler so I will keep my brute.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I love mine. Like everyone says it aint a big bore but fits me pretty well. My next rides gonna be a vtwin but ima hold on to my 420 for as long as i can


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a brute and this is just as much fun to ride....


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

What about the semi automatic?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You talking electric shift or foot shift I prefer foot


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Im pretty sure its a foot, the es is just another thing to break. The guy says its still on the first tank of gas. We're gonna take him 4500 cash and see what happens.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Good deal I would spend up to about 4800 if it is in tip top shape.....I hear ya on the Ed our foreman was and was constantly throwing codes foot is almost bulletproof


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well got it for 4850 its like new


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

It has a ton of power compared to the prairie i just sold.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It will make a great addition to your stable. If I was looking for a honda, it'd be a 420. Psot some pics when you can. That's a good price too. I paid 5200 for my 02 350 RancherES.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

What's some good mods to start with? I'm not going to snorkel it or take it in much mud but I may get some tires and wheels, a winch, and bumpers.


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

2010Bruterider said:


> It will make a great addition to your stable. If I was looking for a honda, it'd be a 420. Psot some pics when you can. That's a good price too. I paid 5200 for my 02 350 RancherES.


Uh... not recently I hope! :thinking:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

No, that was new in 02. It's wierd that you can get a better bike now, for less money. Whatever, I've got a Brute now. There's no turning back.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

What company do ya'll use for insurance?


----------

